# Got a smaller boat



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

My new project


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

Now I’m thinking of a leaf motor.


----------



## drother (Sep 11, 2014)

You really want a water cooled motor. Warp 9s are only rated to 20-25hp continuous, and boats need a LOT more than that continuous. A leaf will will do ~110hp indefinitely, possibly more with an infinite supply of cool lake water.


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I just bought a leaf motor , and a inverter/controller and charger. 800$ and it has 23,000 miles. Now I need to figure out what I want to do battery wise.


----------



## justinleeb (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m curious about your build. Any updates?


----------

